# Best grinder I've seen for the money



## Grower13 (May 12, 2016)

and used........

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Platinum-Grinders-Grinder-Pollen-Catcher/dp/B00QUIA27C?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00[/ame]


----------



## yarddog (May 12, 2016)

On the wish list.   Next time I make an order, I'll try it out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2016)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one.  I am sick of cheap grinders.


----------



## Grower13 (May 12, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Well, I went ahead and ordered one. I am sick of cheap grinders.


 

it's got a lifetime warranty.........

I need to find me a cool toke stone thingy........


----------



## lyfespan (May 13, 2016)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Herb-Magnetic-Grinder-Large/dp/B00BH409FY?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage"]http://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Herb-Magnetic-Grinder-Large/dp/B00BH409FY?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage[/ame]

i have been using this bad boy for 2 years now, love it


----------



## Dalahaze (May 13, 2016)

I have used 4" Santa Cruz Shredders for a good while and really like them, they are sharp and the grind size is perfect...also made of titanium. This looks very similar, even the blade design, to my shredder. If mine ever goes down I will give this one a try.


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2016)

I have 1 very similar also titanium. yep even the blade. I gave my son a cheap plastic grinder I got as a freebie, lol. He has taken my titanium one and uses it all the time. I agree about the perfect grind size, also.


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2016)

I just ordered it G13, I have gone thru a lot of grinders, i think even a titanium one.. but this is a lot cheaper than at the head shops.  Thanks.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 1, 2016)

yarddog said:


> On the wish list.   Next time I make an order, I'll try it out



On sale for 16 bucks as I type... guess how much on Amazon.ca ?
SIXTY FIVE BUCKS


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2016)

It is the best grinder in the world G 13 is right. I love the size of the grind.. perfect, it made my joints much better. Thanks for the link g13.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2016)

My wife has one,,,they are awesome.
I dont grind much myself cause i dont roll joints. Glass ,,,or Glass and water. I just take a small piece of bud,,stick it in my bowl and smoke. Yummy,,and yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't roll joints either, WH, but it is because I just suck at it.  But even when I am using a pipe or glass, I grind the bud up.  I am very happy with mine.  I have a nice little bunch of kief in the bottom that I am going to use for an e-cig liquid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2016)

Yep,,,my Wifes grinder makes some nice kief.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 1, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> My wife has one,,,they are awesome.
> I dont grind much myself cause i dont roll joints. Glass ,,,or Glass and water. I just take a small piece of bud,,stick it in my bowl and smoke. Yummy,,and yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Does your wife every tire of you hearing you "yehaaaaing" periodically throughout the day and often when sitting at the computer?
You don't walk around smacking her *** when you do it, do you?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2016)

How did ya know that. Smack that ace. Lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2016)

sopappy said:


> You come up with the coolest ****, 13. Are you using reservoirs?
> How do you mark your tanks? I want to use stick-on rulers (never seen any, must have been a dream) on the inside wall so i can see level changes without having to take my ruler and measure every time. How do you do it?



I simply make marks inside the res container with a non-toxic magic marker.  I took a gallon of water, poured it in and then marked that as 1 gal.  Then poured another gallon in and marked that level.  Or you can put a water indicator tube on the exterior of the res and mark volume the same way.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 2, 2016)

sorry, I hijacked the thread, didn't mean too... here, this is back on topic.
What am I doing wrong now? Am the only one that uses one of these? 

View attachment grinder.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2016)

Actually, marks made with permanent markers will probably stay on longer than any kind of stick on thing.   Have you ever tried to remove permenant marker from anything?  Conversely, "adhesives" do not seem to work well in a res.  And a ruler is only going to tell you many inches of water is in the res.  You would still have to manually convert inches to gallons based on how large your individual res is and make those notations with some kind of marker.  I guess that I am just not seeing any advantage to a ruler tyupe thing...


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 3, 2016)

sopappy said:


> I use the markers on my clip on plant 'tags', wipe clean with alcohol or nail polish remover but awful stuff
> 
> agree, adhesives a no-no, but ruler is basic I thought, how else do you do it?
> I just hold a plastic HDPE  ruler to the inside of the rez, measure top down
> ...


 

when the water hits the little ledge in the can you got 25 gallons........ make sure to buy the wheels dolly so you can roll it around.


http://www.lowes.com/pd/Rubbermaid-Commercial-Products-32-Gallon-Gray-Outdoor-Trash-Can/50147606


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2016)

Permanent marker lines on the outside of the rez should work just fine. Add a gallon of water,,measure inside and mark outside of rez. I must be missing something.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 3, 2016)

sopappy said:


> HDPE plastic?
> I actually don't see it stamped on the rezs i bought at the grow shop either
> but I look for it or 'food grade'
> I use green bins at 40L each and the buckets are 20L
> and I can almost do the math in my head


 


these are food safe.... used all the time in food service industries....... oh and not for trash...... most lettuce on the salad bar came out of  one  of these.


https://www.rubbermaidcommercialpro...ners/brute-containers/brute-round-containers/


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 3, 2016)

sopappy said:


> Plastic is black. I can't see the water level from outside the rez or bucket or the mark on the outside from the inside, I'm confused too


 


If your reservoir is over 15 gallons your should make an auto top off system....... easy to with a submersible 350 gph water pump, 1/4 inch ice maker line, float valve and a timer set to top off a couple times a day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2016)

sopappy said:


> Plastic is black. I can't see the water level from outside the rez or bucket or the mark on the outside from the inside, I'm confused too



Measue water level inside BLACK BUCKET from top lip,,,,transfer tthat measurement from the lip,,,to the outside of the bucket,,,and use a white Permanente Marker. Another words if a gallon of water measures 10" down from lip of bucket,,it doesnt matter if its outside the bucket or inside the bucket,,its still 10" down from lip.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry im high and misunderstood. A clear tube running on the outside is what ive seen show water levels.,,then the clear tube can be marked for the gallon levels.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

sopappy
that one looks like it beats the snot out of the poor bud. Does it grind coffee as well?


----------



## sopappy (Jul 28, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> sopappy
> that one looks like it beats the snot out of the poor bud. Does it grind coffee as well?



har har har, I know, I know, no finesses at all

Jezuz what did I do to this thread?
I got lost there, I'll at least delete the pictures


----------

